# Help Programming Symbol LS2208 Barcode Scanner



## kampi (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi!

I have a Symbol LS2208 barcode scanner. I want to program it, so it "hits" after everey read a "down arrow". Using an USB cable i was able to do this with these steps:
1. Begin New Rule
2. Send all data that remains
3. Send down arrow key
4. Save rule

The problem is, that i need to use this scanner, with an RS-232 cable, and if i use the above mentioned method, then it doesn't work.

Could someone help me?

Thanks!


----------

